# Spiced Apple Wine



## Sinton4616 (Oct 27, 2017)

Modified two recipes from this website and ECKraus. How does this sound for a 3 gallon batch of spiced apple wine?

3 gallons of apple cider. It is important however, to make sure that no preservatives have been added to the cider that might interfere with the fermentation. Cider that contains preservatives like "Sodium Benzoate" and "Potassium Sorbate" should not be purchased for making wine - Ascorbic Acid is okay. If the labeling doesn't say, then ask.
*
3 gallons of cider add to it:
* 3 Pound of Cane Sugar
* 3 Teaspoon of Yeast Nutrient
* 3/8 Teaspoon of Pectic Enzyme
* 4-1/2 Teaspoon of Acid Blend
* 3/4 Teaspoon of Wine Tannin
* 3/8 Teaspoon of Ascorbic Acid
* 3 Campden Tablet (crushed and dissolved)
• 3 3-inch cinnamon sticks, broken into pieces
* 3 Cloves
• 1/2 oz. shredded ginger root
* 1 packet of Lalvin EC-1118 Yeast
*
1. Mix together everything listed above in an open container (primary fermenter), EXCEPT for the yeast, cinnamon sticks, cloves and ginger. Cover with a light towel and let sit for 24 hour.

2. After 24 hours, add one package of Lalvin EC-1118 Yeast for each batch that is 5 gallons in size or less.

3. Allow to ferment 4 to 5 days or until your hydrometer*reads around 1.030 to 1.040 on the Specific Gravity scale.

4. After 4 or 5 days, carefully siphon the wine into a 3 gallon carboy*so as to leave most of the sediment behind. Add:
• 3 3-inch cinnamon sticks, broken into pieces
* 3 Cloves
• 1/2 oz. shredded ginger root

5. Allow the wine to ferment another 2 to 3 weeks under air-lock, or until the hydrometer reads .998 or less on the Specific Gravity scale. Now the wine needs to clear. This usually takes at least and additional 2 to 3 weeks.

6. Once the wine is completely cleared, add a second dose of Campden Tablets at the rate of 1 tablet per gallon. Rack for 2 months.

When ready to bottle, sweeten to taste:
* Add Potassium Sorbate per bottle directions as a stabilizer.
* Add two parts brown sugar to 1 part hot water, allowed to cool before adding.


----------



## bkisel (Oct 27, 2017)

I've been making 6 gallon batches using raw apple cider and using a very similar recipe. My cinnamon sticks go into the carboy for batch aging. I use brown sugar, honey and frozen apple juice concentrate for back sweetening.

I think your apple wine should finish very nicely. Good luck!


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 27, 2017)

bkisel said:


> I've been making 6 gallon batches using raw apple cider and using a very similar recipe. My cinnamon sticks go into the carboy for batch aging. I use brown sugar, honey and frozen apple juice concentrate for back sweetening.
> 
> I think your apple wine should finish very nicely. Good luck!



@bkisel 's spiced wine is excellent, my Wife's favorite wine. When I brought a bottle home from my earlier encounter this month with Bill, my Wife literally squealed! (Wish she did that more when I did something nice for her...) Needless to say, it usually is gone within two days (and my wife is not normally a heavy drinker).


----------



## bkisel (Oct 27, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> @bkisel 's spiced wine is excellent, my Wife's favorite wine. When I brought a bottle home from my earlier encounter this month with Bill, my Wife literally squealed! (Wish she did that more when I did something nice for her...) Needless to say, it usually is gone within two days (and my wife is not normally a heavy drinker).



You forgot to mention that it also won a 3rd place ribbon at the County Fair this year.

[For full disclosure I must mention that there were only 4 entries in the Fruit Wine category. At least I wasn't a loser! ]


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 27, 2017)

bkisel said:


> You forgot to mention that it also won a 3rd place ribbon at the County Fair this year.
> 
> [For full disclosure I must mention that there were only 4 entries in the Fruit Wine category. At least I wasn't a loser!
> 
> ...



I definitely think it is ribbon worthy. You just have to enter in the bigger time contests in Bradford or Williamsport!


----------



## Sinton4616 (Nov 6, 2017)

4. After 4 or 5 days, carefully siphon the wine into a 3 gallon carboy*so as to leave most of the sediment behind. Add:
• 3 3-inch cinnamon sticks, broken into pieces
* 3 Cloves
• 1/2 oz. shredded ginger root

5. Allow the wine to ferment another 2 to 3 weeks under air-lock, or until the hydrometer reads .998 or less on the Specific Gravity scale. Now the wine needs to clear. This usually takes at least and additional 2 to 3 weeks.

6. Once the wine is completely cleared, add a second dose of Campden Tablets at the rate of 1 tablet per gallon. Rack for 2 months.

When ready to bottle, sweeten to taste:
* Add Potassium Sorbate per bottle directions as a stabilizer.
* Add two parts brown sugar to 1 part hot water, allowed to cool before adding.


Had to modify step 4 on. Racked yesterday when SG was 1.026. When putting in the carboy, I could not keep the must from bubbling out of the carboy. So, ended up adding spices and putting back into the fermenter. Will rack when fermentation stops. Not a big setback, just a mess......LOL


----------



## jmac (Nov 7, 2017)

Man that sounds yummy...ill bet that thing boiled over. Thst yeast was just gettin started. I'll bet that thing finishes up dry. That ginger is throwing me a little. I just finished 5 gal of ginger wine that is like a ginger mma fight in my mouth. Hoping to age, if not sweeten it down some. But it was in primary. I would be interested in how yours tastes when finished and ur thoughts.


----------



## jmac (Nov 9, 2017)

jmac said:


> Man that sounds yummy...ill bet that thing boiled over. Thst yeast was just gettin started. I'll bet that thing finishes up dry. That ginger is throwing me a little. I just finished 5 gal of ginger wine that is like a ginger mma fight in my mouth. Hoping to age, if not sweeten it down some. But it was in primary. I would be interested in how yours tastes when finished and ur thoughts.



OK, I see that it's a 1/2 oz of ginger. My mind said 1/2 lbs. Big difference.


----------

